# More hats and beanies?



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Just trying to get an idea, but I've had some requests for the OGF pulldown/beanie hats lately, and wanted to see if anyone else was interested that missed out the first time. 

If so, please PM me with quantity...just trying to get a rough idea. Our cost on them is based on quantity, so if we only got a few the price would be much higher. 

Shoot me a PM if interested, and I'll let you know based on response if we have enough interest to get a quantity discount. 

Thanks.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Found the pics of the hat (beanie, pulldown). Roll up is black knit, same logo.










If I have it correct, those interested were:

Orlando
Pymybob
Mudcat
KSUFLASH
papaperch
rockbass
TimJC

Anyone else? I'll hand in the final tally monday and see if we have enough for the discount.

Thanks!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

yeah... you forgot me.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Woops...gotcha


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

mememememememememe

would like a beanie.

flash-----------------out


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I would like two of them please.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Des...you want beanies or pulldowns? 

Thanks man!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok guys...here's the deal. Since we are doing a much smaller quantity, the price has gone up $1.00. Hats are $15 (shipped) and $5.00 for personalization. If you're still interested, let me know ASAP and I'll get you the payment info.

Thanks!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds good. Gimme a beanie with TimJC on it and let me know about payment (Paypal?).


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Give me a beanie with KSUFLASH on the side of it. Let me know how and where to pay and consider it done.

flash---------------------------out


----------



## BIGG MAN (Apr 11, 2004)

i would like to have one of them beanie with BIGG MANN on it


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Put me down for one beanie. I do not want the personalization on mine. No need to advertise.  

Thanks again Shortdrift!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

any way possible I can get this to me by Friday? Would like to wear it for the Long Lake Ice fishing tourney on Saturday.

flash----------------------out


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's the order form page! THANKS!

**************************http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=beanies


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Shakedown. I ordered one via paypal. So I will look for it in the mail tommorow right ?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

papa...along with the keys to the OGF Caddilac 

Last call! I'm ending the sale tomorrow, so we can get these to Tim and in your hands as quickly as possible!


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

I hope you got me on the list. I ordered a roll up hat last week through Paypal thanks...JIM


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Got it! Thanks Jim.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Ordering is now closed!

Order was sent to Tim this morning, and I'll post here when I have an ETA.

Thanks again for the support, and we hope you enjoy the hats!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Any word yet on an ETA for the hats? I would love to have mine for the Presque Isle weekend, if possible. Thanks.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

That's the goal bob. I'll have a better idea today or tomorrow.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Sounds good!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

pymybob : I heard that they put a big " FOLLOW ME " in blinking lights on the bak of your hat. Any idea why ?


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

nope, you got me?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

pymybob said:


> Put me down for one beanie. I do not want the personalization on mine. No need to advertise.
> 
> Thanks again Shortdrift!



That why just was jerking your chain a  little


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I forgot I wrote that....now that's funny!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got word from Tim...we're gonna 2nd day air them to Dale, and HOPEFULLY get them in his hands to deliver to those going to PI. If not, we'll ship them out on Monday. I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

you will get them to Dale for delivery..hehehehe.....thanks for the option of the second order for us slackers...

flash-------------------------------out


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I second that!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If I recieve them before I leave Friday I'll have them at Presque. Lets hope so guys. Anyone that ordered them and are planning to be at Presque this weekend let me know so I can bring them, (If they get here).
On another note:: If anyone would like a 3 XXXL t-shirt I have 5 left!! That is all. When these are gone all of the t-shirts are gone. If you want one they are $5.00 each. I'll gladly bring them also, or mail them to you.


----------



## BIGG MAN (Apr 11, 2004)

hay dale save me one of them t-shirt


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Bigg Man I have one put aside for you buddy. I'll get it to you when I get your beanie. I'll contact you when I get back from Presque and we'll hook up.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale has recieved the beanies (THANKS TIM!) and will be hand-delivering them to those who show up at Presque Isle this weekend. If you are not attending the event, they will be shipped out at the beginning of the week!

Thanks again for the support, and we hope you enjoy them!


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey Dale what do those 3x t-shirts look like? I think I want one. Let me know. thanks ohio bass


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

ohio bass...check out the pics on the main page of the site, off the "merchandise" link!


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

Shake, are thet still $5? if so I will take one


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

$5 cash and carry (shipping/paypal extra). Whereabouts are you?


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

Shakedown,

I have already spoke with DaleM and I am ordering it through him. Thanks, ohio bass


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Good deal.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

What you have left hat wise Beandon?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Clyde, we are out of all the hats at this time but we are working on new hats, new styles also. We should have our final choices made here soon. We'll post pictures and ordering information as soon as we finalize everything.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

THANKS Dale...
I like the idea of telling other members when we are meeting somewhere
"I'll be wearing an OGF hat / Tshirt"


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Man, we appriciate the free advertising  Hope we get thse soon as others are asking as well. The new hats will also have the new logo. Except for the "Camo" hats.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Don't forget the darker color "T's" reellady suggested


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Any hats yet?


----------

